# La señal de una guitarra eléctrica



## Mikel_cps (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola,

El año pasado tuve mi primera asignatura de electronica en la carrera y vi lo basico de amplificación y rectificado de señales. Como fue una asignatura que me encanto, quiero darle un poco de continuidad por mi cuenta.

Tengo una guitarra electrica y me gustaria con ayuda de unos colegas (armandome de paciencia y conociendo los riesgos) hacerme un amplificador casero para esa guitarra. Mas que nada por probar la electronica en la cruda realidad.

Afortunadamente tengo un programa de diseño electronico y de simulacion que conocereis "multisim 8" y pueo diseñarme el circuito. Voy con la duda:

Sabiendo a lo que tengo que llegar para amplificar la señal a mi gusto, no conozco de donde parto, es decir, no se que que rango de voltaje (me imagino milivoltios) sale de una guitarra electrica

Si alguno de ustedes tiene una guitarra electrica en casa y un osciloscopio a mano me podria decir que valores de tension producen las bobinas de una guitarra. (ya me imagino que tambien dependera del tipo de guitarra)

Muchas gracias por adelantado y un saludo, espero no haberles aburrido


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Mas que de la guitarra dependen de microfono que tengan, en general son bastante altas, del orden de 15 mV (Altas comparadas con un microfono de voz), habitualmente se coloca una etapa de ganancia variable (Tipo 1 a 20) como para compensar los diferentes tipos de microfonos.
Exiten varia paginas de especialistas en el tema guitarras donde puedes encontrar información mas especifica (Pedales, efectos, distorsionadores, Etc)

http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/lapedalera/efectos.htm


----------

